
Google brings nonbinary emoji to Android Q - pradpk
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-brings-nonbinary-emoji-to-android-q/
======
raindropm
I like the classic yellow blob design. It's undeniably neutral regardless of
race, age or gender. Everyone used it until, well, one day someone told us
that we should triggered by it.

When you start diversifying, _it never ends_ because you cannot include
everyone and someone always, _always_ feel left out. At least Facebook emoji
is still the yellow blob though. :)

I think this, in some way, a common cycle for things. When thing start to get
uniform, we tends to break it apart, and when things began to spin out of
control, we try to unify it again.

and the cycle continues...

------
makecheck
The problem for me is that we’ve gone and complicated the heck out of Unicode
and...chat has largely moved on from Unicode.

Now, I am way more likely to text a Bitmoji or “sticker” or whatever, none of
which have any dependence on Emoji.

~~~
Nicksil
>chat has largely moved on from Unicode.

I don't understand this; how so? And on to what encoding has "chat" moved?

~~~
mjbmitch
I believe the poster was referring to the trend of casual messaging—not
specifically chat—taking on more of a memic composition in the form of images,
GIFs, and the like.

------
parliament32
How about we just keep using the original bald yellow smiley faces? No race,
no gender, just emoticons.

~~~
vokep
Yes please

or lets just have it all and stop worrying so much (so lets have these
ungendered ones, sure, but lets also have a real gun emoji)

